# hi, I'm new in this forum



## abdullah (Dec 24, 2016)

hello there I'm new here. I have a youtube channel about makeup .


(Mod note: Please do not link to your own content in forum posts (and no video linking outside the Video Tutorials section). Please confine personal links to your forum signature.)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2016)

Quick rule reminder...



			
				Terms of Service said:
			
		

> 14) Do not spam personal site URLs inside any post or private message. Registered and active members are permitted to have a link to a PERSONAL site in the signature area, but not in any part of posts or private messages. Links to sites with forum content and theme similar to Specktra.Net are not permitted, nor are they allowed to be promoted via the Private Messaging system. Abuse of this will result in your membership to the forum being terminated. If you own a beauty related site with a forum feature, please email [email protected] for a link exchange.



(The lone exception at this point is the Video Tutorials section.)


----------

